# My Kajri



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

What coat type is she? I was told some kind of rex. She has very fine, soft, curly fur.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

double rex most likely... it may shed out a bit more so that she looks hairless

How old is she? I'm guessing 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, she is about 8-9 weeks. She is much bigger than that now, though XD


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Klairwho (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!
Very striking eyes.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful looking rat lady


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you! 

This is my hairless rat, Higgins. 


















He is about the same age as Kajri.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Hha look at those lil fuzz buts! Adorable


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Omg Higgins's eyes are AWESOME! Too cute, both of them.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, thanks. I love how buggy they are


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Very very cute!
Jess x


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you


----------

